# Logo automatisch in viele Bilder einfügen - Photoshop CS3



## Heidi H (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem/Szenario:

Ich bearbeite sehr viele Bilderserien im RAW-Format in Lightroom und möchte die Bilder dann als RAW auch wieder abspeichern.Dann würde ich gern in Photoshop CS3 jedem einzelnen Bild ein Logo in die rechte untere Ecke hinzufügen und danach die jeweilige Bilderserie in 3 verschiedenen Größen als JPEG abspeichern, d.h. einmal die Serie mit maximaler Seienlänge von 3800 Pixeln, einmal mit maximal 1500 Pixeln und einmal mit 1100 Pixeln.

Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung von scripting oder dem Bildprozessor.
Hat jemand von Euch ein Idee, wie man das am Besten realisieren könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus für jede Hilfe.

MfG

Heidi


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Januar 2008)

Schau mal diesen Link an: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/195256-logo-als-copyright-bilder-integrieren-2.html


Dort habe ich auch weiter hinten zu einem Video verlinkt.

Und der Suchbegriff "Wasserzeichen" hier im Forum könnte auch weiterhelfen.



Alex


----------

